# A Keeping Box



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

My sister-in-law needed a small box to keep her Lady Smith in. Birdseye Maple with Osage trim.
I am posting about the finish in the Finishing forum


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*a keeping box*

Wow! is that gorgeous. What is a 'ladysmith'?
This box is good enough to be on show in an exhibition.
congratulations.
johnep


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

John, a "Lady Smith" is "The Great Equalizer". It puts formula's sister in law on an even footing with her would-be attacker by ejecting a ball of lead at an extremely high velocity, ripping into the flesh of the vermin and making him suddenly aware that he should have picked someone else to attempt to plunder.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

You sir are a Texan.....


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

I appreciate the compliment John,but the box is flawed and it is what prompted me to post the Shop Maintenance thread,using tools that weren't kept up to par...


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

:wallbash: Oh,BTW,my wife wants a variation of the same box. And so it begins..


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

You found those plans in Wood magazine didn't you?


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

oh man you exposed me as a design fraud .... yes i did,i didn't state anywhere that it was mine did i? 90% of woodworking is copied.i saw it and liked it and it fit the size she needed.if anyone would have asked how to build i would have posted the plans from that mag and i am going to make a few more but change up the design a bit,why,because it's fun
i am surprised more people didn't recognize it.


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

formula462 said:


> oh man you exposed me as a design fraud .... yes i did,i didn't state anywhere that it was mine did i? 90% of woodworking is copied.i saw it and liked it and it fit the size she needed.if anyone would have asked how to build i would have posted the plans from that mag and i am going to make a few more but change up the design a bit,why,because it's fun
> i am surprised more people didn't recognize it.


I think you did pretty well. I actually plan to build that myself. :laughing: I was just browsing through my old Wood magazines the other day, which is how I recognized it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

fomula, there are few, wholly original ideas in any endeavor. Most everything we "dream up" even, has at least been subconsciously influenced by other things we have seen or experiences we have had which were someone elses. There is nothing new under the sun. The box looks just as good to me as it did when I thought it was "dreamt up" in your head. :thumbsup:


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks TT and I agree with your statement and I wasn't trying to pass it off as mine,I mean it was in a popular wood mag for cryin' out loud as I stated I am surprised more people didn't recognize it. I am however doing a serving tray that is coming out of my head,will post pics when done


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to it Mr. Widetrack. :smile:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

That is a really nice piece....good work:thumbsup:


----------

